# Teaching in Bahrain



## Bonnie_Liesel (May 20, 2012)

My husband is applying for a teaching position at the British School in Bahrain where his friend works. From what we've heard this would be a good move.

I'm a Home Educating mum to an almost five year old so we'll need things to do. I don't drive. We don't live a lavish lifestyle but we do like to eat out perhaps once per week, visit the cinema, day trips on the weekend etc.

My questions are:-

- would we have enough money?
- is there organic fruit and veg available in Bahrain?
- would the accomodation be on a compound so we'd have a pool available and other amenities...a playground for example?
- is there a Home Ed community like in Abu Dhabi?

Thank you.


----------

